# Completely Disappointed!



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

So I came across a site that was selling a fish they had raised to use as a photo fish for the site. They listed the fish as "only one available". I purchased the fish late Monday evening last week, knowing it was thanksgiving week and the fish wouldn't be shipped till this week I called them the next day to confirm that I WAS getting that exact fish described and that it would be available to ship next week. I spoke to a guy and he confirmed my order, he told me that he would get it ready to ship by not feeding over the weekend, we spoke for at least 10min about THAT fish. Now a week later and a day before the fish is supposed to be shipped I get an email from the site saying that the fish is not available!! :x :x :x I am so upset right now I don't know what to do. I have been so excited all week to be getting this wonderful show fish and now I find out that I'm not getting it!!!! I work 3rd shift so I was in bed when the email came and I cant contact them for another 10hrs, not that calling them is going to change anything!! I am hopping that maybe since they don't ship on Mondays maybe they still have the fish and I can somehow convince them to send it to me, since they did confirm the order, instead of whoever else they must be planning on sending it to. I wouldn't even be so upset if I hadn't called and confirmed I was going to be getting the fish!! I am just so frazzled that I had to get some of this out and this is my only outlet right now so thanks for listening and Ill let you know how the phone call goes if anyone even cares heh.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Did you get the name of the person you talked to?


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

TheFishGuy said:


> Did you get the name of the person you talked to?


 
I am not expecting anything from the call I make but my $ back, witch they offered in the email, but I have my fingers crossed for a miracle and I get the fish. We shall see in about 30min.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear that happened to you.

Sent you a pm.


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am so HAPPY to report that I was able to talk to the same guy I spoke to last week and what happened was that the person processing my order thought I had ordered a juvi Black Diamond that they do not have available yet. They do have my fish and I have already received the shipping confirmation, he should be here tomorrow :dancing: :dancing: Man I cant take that kind of stress. With my OCD I was driving myself crazy thinking about what I could have done different to make sure they hadn't sold my fish to someone else, and all along it was waiting for me safe and sound. :lol:

Thanks for letting me rant it helped me get thru the night. I will post some pics of this beauty once he arrives.


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks for showing restraint and not id ing the retailer until a problem was confirmed.

Good luck with the new fish.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

CITADELGRAD87 said:


> Thanks for showing restraint and not id ing the retailer until a problem was confirmed.
> 
> Good luck with the new fish.


+1

Also, what's a black diamond?


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

TheFishGuy said:


> what's a black diamond?


http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1439


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ah I hate common names lol . I spawned them and have never heard that name before lol


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think your right, Paratilapia polleni sounds more impressive anyway 

He just got here a few hrs ago, he is very stressed from the trip. Hes resting in darkness in the QT tank, Ill post some pics tomorrow once he perks up a bit.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Get the fish yet? When you do post a pic....I wanna see.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Cartem2 said:


> I think your right, Paratilapia polleni sounds more impressive anyway
> 
> He just got here a few hrs ago, he is very stressed from the trip. Hes resting in darkness in the QT tank, Ill post some pics tomorrow once he perks up a bit.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

TheFishGuy said:


> Cartem2 said:
> 
> 
> > I think your right, Paratilapia polleni sounds more impressive anyway
> ...


Oops. Totally missed that post.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It happens

I'd like to see some pics too, hope everything is going well...


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

So far the report is not good, he is still hanging in but I do not feel he has improved from when he arrived. His bag was deflated and 1/2 the water had dripped out. I am not sure if it was from him thrashing during the trip or just poor bagging. He was triple bagged w/ a steel clamped ring. 4 other bags of fish came with the order and thoes bags of fish where fine, so I'm afraid it was just a case of a big fish not liking the trip and tearing around a lot. I placed him in a well cycled, empty, bare 20 long I had be using for fry for about a month. I checked on him 12hrs later the next morning and he was upside down on the bottom of the tank but still breathing normal, I gently righted him and he slowly swam to one side of the tank and slowly turned back upside down. So I took a tank divider leaned it on the side of the tank so their was only a few inches from it and the side of the tank and set him up right in between, he can swim out ether end if he wants. He has spent the last day in that spot, his color isn't good more white than black thru most of his body, not fuzzy but like his pigment is going clear. I know a very bad sign, I'm afraid this one is going to be my 1st loss. I have still got hope for him he is still breathing and the tank he is in is blacked out and the water is pristine. I gave the tank a 1/2 dose of melafix and primafix yesterday and today, I didn't think he could take a full dose of anything right now. I will check on him again tonight to see if there has been any change. Still optimistic but until he quits breathing I am going to be.


----------



## jackskellington101982 (May 16, 2011)

can you pm the site to me. i like the idea of chosing your fish specificly.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh-no.....sorry to hear that....


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well the title of the post has lived up to its name, this has been a completely disappointing transaction all together. Unfortunately he did not pull thru, I don't think it was the OFS's fault. It seemed like he just trashed so much during the trip that he poked a hole in his bag a little, and by the time he arrived his bag was deoxygenated and 1/2 the water dripped out. Out of the 50+ fish I have got over the last couple months of stocking this was my 1st loss, it hurts more cause he was meant to be my prize fish


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Sorry man, that sucks


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

If only it knew it was going to a good home,it would of relaxed


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

i guess when ur in the complete dark.. u got no choice but to thrash  i think if i sold fish to ppl id sell the fish triple bagged, each bag with its own air.. then put into the styrofoam box.. but inside the box would be one tiny white led light so the fish would be shipped in complete darkness.. prolly would help with stress.. at least the fish could see then  sorry for the loss hope u can get another.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The darkness is what keeps the fish calm.


----------

